# americano / go dutch



## Gabino

buen día para todos.
mi inquietud es la siguiente: en español decimos pagar a la americana, en inglés go dutch. ¿qué dicen los holandeses?

should I ask in English?


----------



## Layzie

That's a great question. I heard that the italians say " _pagare alla romana"
For those that are confused, he means the phrase for paying seperately on a date. 
_


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Gabino said:
			
		

> en español decimos pagar a la americana



No he escuchado eso en mi vida  


Quizá los holandeses simplemente digan "pagar"


----------



## Antpax

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No he escuchado eso en mi vida
> 
> 
> Quizá los holandeses simplemente digan "pagar"


 
Yo tampoco. ¿qué es, pagar a medias, irse sin pagar, otra cosa?

Ant.


----------



## Layzie

Antpax said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco. ¿qué es, pagar a medias, irse sin pagar, otra cosa?
> 
> Ant.



Es cuando vas con tu novia o pareja a un lado y cada quien paga por si mismo.  Al contrario, el hombre normalmente es el que invita y paga.


----------



## Yeu

Layzie said:
			
		

> Es cuando vas con tu novia o pareja a un lado y cada quien paga por si mismo. Al contrario, el hombre normalmente es el que invita y paga.


 
Ahhh es cierto, en México se dice pagar "a la americana" o "a la gringa". La costumbre es que el hombre pague aun cuando son solo amigos sin derecho  

Saludos.


----------



## caravaggio

Pues en Perú eso no existe. nunca lo he escuchado, seguro será por eso que sigo pagando yo las cuentas cuando salgo con alguien aunque sea amiga.


----------



## Yeu

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Pues en Perú eso no existe. nunca lo he escuchado, seguro será por eso que sigo pagando yo las cuentas cuando salgo con alguien aunque sea amiga.


 
Es que aún no tienes esa influencia gringa  Eres más caballero.


----------



## panjabigator

De veras?  Dicen "pagar a la americana?"  Yikes!

De donde viene la frase "pagar holandesa/to go dutch?"  Hay un estereotipo sobre las holandesas y como ellos pagar por sus mismos?

Como siempre, disculpenme por mis errores!


----------



## Gabino

Es costumbre en mi pais que cuando uno sale con varios amigos a "rumbear", jugar billar, o a comer algo se divide la cuenta en el número de personas y cada quien pone lo correspondiente. Eso es ir o pagar a la americana. Los gringos a eso le llaman *go dutch*, habrá algún holandés que me diga como se dice eso?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Ahhh es cierto, en México se dice pagar "a la americana" o "a la gringa". La costumbre es que el hombre pague aun cuando son solo amigos sin derecho
> 
> Saludos.


¿Ah sí? Pues yo nunca digo esa expresión lo único que digo es “nos vamos a michas” o más formal “Nos dividimos la cuenta”. Ese termino tal vez sí se decía pero en la juventud de hoy nunca lo he escuchado 
Aclaro en México eh


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> ¿Ah sí? Pues yo nunca digo esa expresión lo único que digo es “nos vamos a michas” o más formal “Nos dividimos la cuenta”. Ese termino tal vez sí se decía pero en la juventud de hoy nunca lo he escuchado
> Aclaro en México eh


 
En México te refieres al DF?

En Monterrey y en Sonora si se dice, y los que las dicen es porque hemos salido en EE.UU. o en nuestras ciudades con gringos en donde ni se dice "nos vamos a las michas", ya se asume que cada quien paga aun cuando sea tu pareja.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sí perdón me refería a México DF


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Sí perdón me refería a México DF


 
 es que cuando estamos en México así se utiliza para referirnos a la capital o a la Ciudad de México, pero cuando estamos en el extranjero necesitamos ser más específicos.

Saludos!


----------



## Gato_Gordo

También hay que hacer la diferencia entre pagar *a la americana,* que es que cada quien page su cuenta, y *dividirse la cuenta* o *ir a michas* que es dividir el total de la cuenta en partes iguales entre los asistentes.


----------



## Yeu

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> También hay que hacer la diferencia entre pagar *a la americana,* que es que cada quien page su cuenta, y *dividirse la cuenta* o *ir a michas* que es dividir el total de la cuenta en partes iguales entre los asistentes.


 
Tienes razón!


----------



## Arenita

Una expresión que puede utilizarse en el mismo sentido en Perú es "bailar con su propio pañuelo".  Por ejemplo:

"Vamos al cine, pero cada uno baila con su pañuelo", indicando que cada uno paga lo que le corresponde.

Nunca me he pueso a pensar de dónde viene la expresión, tal vez sea porque aquí existen muchos bailes en donde cada persona usa un pañuelo.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

No es típico que el que mas comió o bebió sea el que insista siempre en _ir a michas?_ ^_^


----------



## MarcB

En EEUU *dividirse la cuenta* o *ir a michas* que es dividir el total de la cuenta en partes iguales entre los asistentes.= divide the check,split the check. a la americana =go Dutch, separate checks.
En RD  *ir a michas* = hacer un serrucho.


----------



## Yeu

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> No es típico que el que mas comió o bebió sea el que insista siempre en _ir a michas?_ ^_^


 
O por ejemplo en las comidas donde piden el platillo más caro y bebidas alcoholicas donde otros no beben. Ahi saben que otros patrocinaran sus gustos. Al final dicen que es para no verse mal, haciendo cuentas en frente de todos y el mesero agrega que es una cuenta grupal y no pidieron con anticipación cuentas separadas  

A la gringa o a la americana "es cada quien paga lo suyo" sobretodo cuando es una salida en pareja.


----------



## aleCcowaN

No sé si alguien lo dijo ya, pero en la Argentina se dice "(pagar) a la romana"


----------



## Yeu

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> No sé si alguien lo dijo ya, pero en la Argentina se dice "(pagar) a la romana"


 
Mencionaron que los italianos decian así, por lo que no es extraño que en Argentina digan igual.

Saludos y feliz día del amigo en Argentina!!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yeu said:
			
		

> Mencionaron que los italianos decian así, por lo que no es extraño que en Argentina digan igual.
> 
> Saludos y feliz día del amigo en Argentina!!


¡Felicidades a todos ustedes también! Porque será el Día del Amigo en la Argentina pero la amistad no reconoce fronteras.


----------



## Layzie

Yeu said:
			
		

> Mencionaron que los italianos decian así, por lo que no es extraño que en Argentina digan igual.
> 
> Saludos y feliz día del amigo en Argentina!!



Debe ser por la alta cantidad de inmigrantes Italianos que hubo en argentina el siglo pasado.


----------



## caravaggio

Arenita said:
			
		

> Una expresión que puede utilizarse en el mismo sentido en Perú es "bailar con su propio pañuelo".  Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Vamos al cine, pero cada uno baila con su pañuelo", indicando que cada uno paga lo que le corresponde.
> 
> Nunca me he pueso a pensar de dónde viene la expresión, tal vez sea porque aquí existen muchos bailes en donde cada persona usa un pañuelo.




Jaja Arenita me haz hecho reir, pero tienes razón usamos esa expresión Ya la habia olvidado, la use mucho de universitario con la patota.


----------

